# Review: Manker E14 II Pocket Dragster Floodlight (18650/18350 - 4 XP-G3)



## Budda (May 7, 2017)

I received the E14 II from Manker for the review.

The E14 II is an upgrade to the previous E14. 
The light shares the overall look of the previous model, with the big and heavy copper head (with a transparent coating that protects the material from oxidation) that hosts 4 emitters with flood tir optics, but there are several differences.

The light comes in this box. I got the light with clip, spare o-ring, lanyard.















Here is with the old E14










Compared to the old E14, the new E14 II has several differences:
There are 4 XP-G3 emitter, instead of the XP-G2 of the old E14.
The switch is now an electronic one and it is positioned at the head. 
The central part of the 18650 body can be removed, obtaining the 18350 body.
The body hosts a charging circuit that is powered with a micro USB port.
Different UI and modes.

Here with the 18650 insert, 113 mm long, and wide 28 mm at the head and 25 at the tailcap.













Here in the 18350 configuration: without the 18650 insert, the light gets shorter and is 78 mm long 













The tailcap has a double nested spring






Here’s the micro USB charging port at the head. On the the wide square cut threads will always be some residue from the twisting-untwisting of the head.





Here’s the deep pocket carry clip.











* UI*
The UI is the classical Manker UI





There’s a led in the charging circuit that is red when charging





And solid blue when charging is completed. Blue flashing in event of not recognized cell.







*Output and runtime*
Tested with 18650 IMR LG HG2 3000mAh cell.





*Note that using non IMR but 10A capable cells, like LG MJ1 will result in significantly lesser output.*










At the end of every test the batteries were found around 3 volts, above the minimal voltage recommended for li-ion batteries.



*Beamshots at 0.5 meters from the wall.*

























The 4 emitters give a very wide beam, with a wide bright spill and a big brighter spot.
Without a doubt, a light made for close distances.



*My thoughts*
The light is well built and finished.
The light is heavy, but believe me, the higher weight is well compensated by the fact that this light can produce a very high output without melting. It will still become VERY WARM (temporized stepdown). At high mode, the light remains usable for longer periods of time.
I like the deep pocket carry clip, and the switch at the head makes the light easier to operate.
I like the interface that allows quick access to minimum output (that can be personalized as well), turbo and last used mode. 

I’d like that the turbo mode stepped down to a higher output mode, maybe around 1200-1500 lumen mode. And a thermal control wouldn’t hurt either.
I’d like an higher high mode and with better regulation.
I’d like the charging colors to be red (solid charging, flashing when battery is not recognized), and green (charging finished).
I’d like the electronic switch to be bigger and more stiff to operate.


The E14 II adds some improvements to the old E14:


Smaller size
Integrated charge
No need to purchase the separate 18650 tube
Better Interface
 
The E14 II, as the E14 remains a “dragster” flashlight, pushed on the edge of its capability at the turbo mode. Remember to use high quality IMR cells in this light.


*Thanks to*: Antoled for the camera advices, the camera help, the E14 and the luxmeter.

More (thermographic) tests will follow.


----------



## noboneshotdog (May 7, 2017)

Wow! Looks really good. Great review!


----------



## lumen aeternum (May 10, 2017)

Of what use is an output that only lasts for 10 seconds?


----------



## scs (May 10, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> Of what use is an output that only lasts for 10 seconds?


Selling lots of lights.


----------



## noboneshotdog (May 22, 2017)

Is there a separate tube for 18350 compatibility, or is it obtained just by removing the 18650 tube?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 22, 2017)

Wonder if it's still PWM controlled


----------



## markr6 (May 22, 2017)

scs said:


> Selling lots of lights.




:laughing: perfect!


----------



## jorn (May 22, 2017)

There is lots of time i use my lights for less than 10 seconds. And the old manker steps down afer 31 sek. Guess the new one uses the same driver. Reason it steps down? It's not to burn your fingers up, and the led ofcource  If you own one, youll know how hot they are after 30 sek on turbo with a high drain cell. It's the price to pay if you want something thats way brighter than the size of the light can handle. Pepole that really need that kind of output for a longer period, usually buys a huge light, with a shoulderstrap  If you want that kind of output in a pocket friendly light, it wont last for more than 30 sek, or youll burn your fingers, and eventually fry the leds anyway.


----------



## P1X4R (May 22, 2017)

I own both the original Manker E14 and Astrolux S41S. I definitely would not want to touch that button after 35 seconds of turbo. These get very hot quickly. Mine are with the 18650 tubes so it helps a little but soon becomes a hot potato!


----------



## jorn (May 23, 2017)

Also got both the old manker and astrolux. One with a 18650, and one with 18350. Both gets hot, but the 18650 gets a bit hotter. The copper head is a "do not toutch area" on both versions after 30 sek. So putting a switch there is imo not the best placement


----------



## Budda (May 27, 2017)




----------



## noboneshotdog (May 27, 2017)

Budda said:


>




Does that translate to 215 degrees Fahrenheit? Dang is that hot!!!


----------



## recDNA (May 28, 2017)

Way too hot. Now I have to long press the copper to shut it off? Bad idea


----------



## KG_Tuning (Jul 19, 2017)

My purple Efest 18350 batteries don't work in this light


----------



## KG_Tuning (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm getting 3900 lumens at turn on with Sony VTC5A batteries 3000 at Ansi.

It destroys the H2R and DQG Tiny 22650.


----------



## KUONG PHONG (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi, first post, I just bought two manker e14 II, what is the best 18650 battery for that light, and a reputable company that sells that battery, the reviewer used a 18650 IMR LG HG2 3000mAh cell, anything with more capacity and still reliable? Thanks in advance.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Sep 5, 2017)

The Sanyo ncr18650ga is another option. They are 3500 mah. They will give long run times but may not be able to sustain max output as they have a lower amperage. 

Many people use batteries that draw higher amps for longer max performance. A good balance of max performance and long run time is the Sony VTC6.


----------



## harro (Sep 6, 2017)

I really like my 219c version, and certainly the programable moonlight and next three modes are the most oft used. High gets quite hot, but not uncomfortably so, on its own. However, if it steps down to high, from turbo ( about 65 seconds ), that switch area is a no go zone for quite a while. Hot doesnt describe what its like, at the 65 second mark on turbo. I have pretty tough old hands and skin, and i dropped it like a hot potato straight out of the aluminium foil and coals.
However, i find the first four modes to be well spaced, and a nice tint eminates from those 219c's. Not as pretty as a 219b, but still very acceptable. 
The one dissapointing aspect of my e14/2 is the dodgy polishing and patina under the clearcoat, on the copper. Spoils the otherwise good looks ( imvho ) of the light.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Sep 6, 2017)

The Emisar D4 blows the E14 (I & II) out of the water.


----------



## Blades (Sep 6, 2017)

RollerBoySE said:


> The Emisar D4 blows the E14 (I & II) out of the water.



Does the Emisar D4 have a USB charging port? Time to go look.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Sep 6, 2017)

Blades said:


> Does the Emisar D4 have a USB charging port? Time to go look.



No and I don't see the point in having one. 

Don't get me wrong, the E14/S41/S42 is a great light (I have several and love them) but there is an even better one (D4) available now.


----------



## Blades (Sep 12, 2017)

RollerBoySE said:


> No and I don't see the point in having one.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the E14/S41/S42 is a great light (I have several and love them) but there is an even better one (D4) available now.



I'm looking for a multi-led, USB rechargeable, high cri light for work that is inexpensive. I'm using a Nitecore Tip at the moment(I have other lights I carry for personal use). I may pick up another MecArmy PT16 but only need about 300-400 lumens for work. The Manker E14 II may be one to try.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Sep 12, 2017)

Blades said:


> I'm looking for a multi-led, USB rechargeable, high cri light for work that is inexpensive. I'm using a Nitecore Tip at the moment(I have other lights I carry for personal use). I may pick up another MecArmy PT16 but only need about 300-400 lumens for work. The Manker E14 II may be one to try.



So you intend to spend more money (E14 is a lot more expensive than D4) on a light that is not as good (much less bright, lower quality bad UI (compared to D4), etc.)? I don't get it.


----------



## Johnnyh (Sep 12, 2017)

RollerBoySE said:


> So you intend to spend more money (E14 is a lot more expensive than D4) on a light that is not as good (much less bright, lower quality bad UI (compared to D4), etc.)? I don't get it.



I get it completely! The D4 is not USB rechargeable, if that's the criteria that has to be met for Blades consideration for purchase then the D4 doesn't meet it, simple as that. BTW, I personally see great advantages in having the USB port on a light. I have a Mecarmy P16 and find it very useful to just plug her in just about anywhere when it needs some juice. I gave one to my wife not long ago...it's her personal favorite just because of that one feature. (She has zero interest in attending battery university!)


----------



## RollerBoySE (Sep 12, 2017)

Johnnyh said:


> I get it completely! The D4 is not USB rechargeable, if that's the criteria that has to be met for Blades consideration for purchase then the D4 doesn't meet it, simple as that. BTW, I personally see great advantages in having the USB port on a light. I have a Mecarmy P16 and find it very useful to just plug her in just about anywhere when it needs some juice. I gave one to my wife not long ago...it's her personal favorite just because of that one feature. (She has zero interest in attending battery university!)



OK, IF in light charging is that important, I'm with you.


----------



## Blades (Sep 16, 2017)

"Johhnyh" is correct. The USB charging would be useful for a daily work light but I do like the price of the D4.  I have killed a few rechargeable batteries and a USB chargeable light I fine easier to use than removing and installing a battery. Yes, I am lazy.


----------

